# Proud as a peacock....50lb winner. 3rd Annual Mid Atlantic Rockfish Tourney



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

The Chesapeake Angler boat captained by Max King WON the 3rd Annual Mid Atlantic Rockfish Tourney held at Virginia Beach this weekend

Fish 50.65lbs 49inches long.

Best PART....Fish was caught by the Junior Angler on his boat..... Emory Haynie.

I know this is not Pier or Surf fishing but the Bait Shack is mighty proud to be associated with this great guy.

Got the picture...who wants to volunteer to post it for me ??? Would apprciate the help.

Randy


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hey Randy,

I'd be glad to post this pic for you, but have you tried going to the photo board? You should be able to upload it. Something was just weird about that speck pic from a couple of weeks ago. If you have trouble, send it to me and I'll take care of it.

And I'm moving this thread over to the boating board. Gotta' keep things straight.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice fish. I'm glad the kid took it. It keeps us older guys in check. Congrats.

This tread got me thinking. Maybe the Bait Shack and P&S could host a surf drum tourney this Fall - at Sandbridge.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

sounds like a wonderful idea


----------

